# M&P .40, Pro or standard?



## Old_Sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

I have been looking at the M&P .40 cal, and really like the gun. I shot a friends Pro version, very nice. However, I am not sure the extra cash is there to buy the Pro at this time. I have enough to get the standard version now, but not enough for the Pro. I am wanting to get this gun for home defense, and of course, to shoot at the range (proficiency). 

Is there really enough difference between the two for the extra cash?

Right now I have two Rugers, an SR22 for plinking/target, and an SR9c for carry once Illinois changes their law as ordered by the court. :smt1099

Thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

The big differences between the standard and Pro Series are sights and trigger. The Pro has night sights (both if you get the 4.25" barrel) and a little better trigger. You can do wonders for the standard trigger with the Apex Tactical USB.


----------



## Old_Sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

SouthernBoy, I am not interested in the night sights as much as the trigger. Would the Apex Tactical USB be as good as, or better than the Pro trigger? Thanks.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought my M&P 9mm Pro in July of 2011. It has the 4.25" barrel and Novak night sights. The trigger had the common M&P grittiness in the first stage (pre-travel) but the Apex USB completely eliminated that and returned a very smooth trigger which was also a little lighter in pull weight. From what I understand, the newer Pro Series M&P's have a better sear than my M&P Pro and if that is correct, the USB will probably be all you'll need... unless they've cleaned up the pre-travel as well. If the sear could be improved upon, install the Apex hard sear and you will have one fine trigger. I know because I have the USB and the hard sear on my M&P 45 4" barrel.


----------



## Old_Sparky (Apr 15, 2013)

SouthernBoy, thanks for the feedback. As tempting as the Pro sounds, I will probably end up with the standard version, then add the Apex USB and possibly the hard sear later on.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Old_Sparky said:


> SouthernBoy, thanks for the feedback. As tempting as the Pro sounds, I will probably end up with the standard version, then add the Apex USB and possibly the hard sear later on.


There is nothing wrong with this approach. My first M&P was my 40 in 4.25" barrel bought in December 2010. I still have it and will not part with it. I installed just the USB and it is great and a fine shooter.


----------

